# Unity R280 lost off Portland Bill



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

*Unity R250 lost off Portland Bill*

The Pittenweem owned inshore trawler Unity R250 has been reported sunk 2 miles south of Portland Bill. Two of the crew men managed to get onto the liferaft before she capsised with the skipper still in the wheelhouse. Search continues with wreckage spotted.

BBC news story

Another sad day for the fishing industry

Davie Tait


----------

